# Lexi and Rocky... 3 eggs total... :-)



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Well after a little bit of coaching, Lexi and Rocky finally came out of the cage, and we got to candle the eggs.... Egg one, two and three... Three was a little harder to see.... But it looks good (not as far along) Egg 2 the baby was so close to the shell we got to see the heart beating... 

We got the eggs back to mommy, and let me tell ya, she let me know she wasn't happy that I had her eggs... but when they were back in... she covered them up with the nesting materials, and made sure we couldn't see them anymore... lol... (she isn't being protective now is she?? he he he)

Now as I write this.. Both mommy and daddy are curled up in the nest keeping 1,2, and 3 warm. 

I will try and get a pic of the eggs tomorrow, when they(mom and dad) come out for their quick exercise time. 

Did notice that Lexi has lost quite a bit of weight, but she is still eating good.  (she was a pretty heavy bird before)


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats 

I notice with mine when they come out long enough any way, they're a bit on the thinner side then before they started to breed, but once the baby(or babies) are out and about it takes no time to get back to the way they were " before baby figure" LOL


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks ATVchick95... I am sooooo excited


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> Thanks ATVchick95... I am sooooo excited


You know I feel kinda lost! The phone hasn't rang all day! Lol! Lexi will be fine, we'll just keep an eye on her to make sure that she gains it back. The way she eats I'm sure that she will too! Lol!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Nov 16,2008 Lexi and Rocky*

Ok.. so the good news is, Lexi's poop isn't clearing out the house anymore, and is starting to appear normal (about 1/2 way there)

I finally got some pics today, however only got 2 out of the three eggs.. ( didn't want to freak Rocky out too much)









Rocky.. ( a little outta focus... sorry)











Lexi  Pigging out.. 











Eggs.. two outta three...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats on the eggs! I don't know what kind of pen you used but I have heard the marking pens can contaminate an egg. I use pencil if I mark at all. I usually don't.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Congrats on the eggs! I don't know what kind of pen you used but I have heard the marking pens can contaminate an egg. I use pencil if I mark at all. I usually don't.


It was the non-toxic kind that kids use.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Cool! I can't imagine that would be a problem!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Whew... You scared me there Sue! I had suggested we mark the eggs so we knew which ones should hatch first and when to candle ect... This being a first clutch and all.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry! I didn't want to alarm you. It's just something I heard. it may not even be true. there's so much mis-information out there.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Sorry! I didn't want to alarm you. It's just something I heard. it may not even be true. there's so much mis-information out there.


No worries! I would rather be safe than sorry. These are basically my Grand birdies too as Rocky was one of my tiels.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

My heart just dropped in my chest... wow.... 
yes I used non toxic kids marker... and I did it as thin as I could... 
But I do have a question.... 

*When should I lower the nesting box??*

They should start hatching next week, and I want mommy and daddy to be comfortable.... and not interferre with the babies once they are here. I know I hated being bugged after my daughter was born..  (and that was just one)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Why would you want to lower the nest box? I wouldn't mess with the box if I were you! You might have your parents decide it isn't a safe place to have their eggs and abandon them!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok thanks... I know I had read somewhere about lowering the nest box when the babies hit a certain age..  But If I don't need to worry about it.. even better! Thanks

I switched from paper to shavings... and just put the shavings over to the side and will let the [parents rearrange the nest... Which they have started to do.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I suppose some people would move the box down when the babies are between 3 and 4 weeks. They start to get a bit adventurous at that age and may leave the box. They are not likely to be able to get back in. I always pull mine for hand feeding when the eldest reaches 3 weeks so it's never an issue for me.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Well Nov 26 is just around the corner... and hopefully with that egg number 1 will hatch.... So the count down is on.... 

Lexi's poop (eewww) is so much better... YEAH!!!! and neither one is off the nest for more then 2 min. It almost seems like they have a bit of a "marital spat" as to who has to sit on the eggs, when they both want to come out at the same time. Usually Rocky gives in and goes sits on the nest during the day and at night, Lexi gives in. 

I usually let Rocky out in the evening, as he doesn't get out to stretch during the day. And he lets me know he needs a stretch by coming to the front of the cage and yakking at me..  Not to mention it is one of the few times he doesn't try to nip at me.. he he he


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I always give my parents a bean mixture when they are feeding babies. They seem to like having a ready supply of soft warm food. I use Chick peas, Lima beans, pinto beans, navy beans, lentils, split peas, when they are almost done cooking I add wild rice, barley, Quinoa and sometimes hulled millet. After I drain and rinse it I add Zu-preem fruit bled pellets. They absorb some of the moisture and add a nice balanced ingredient to the mix. They also introduce the babies the the flavor of pellets and eat it easily when they begin to wean. I feed the young birds the parakeet pellets because they are smaller, there is less waste and it is the same formula.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I always give my parents a bean mixture when they are feeding babies. They seem to like having a ready supply of soft warm food. I use Chick peas, Lima beans, pinto beans, navy beans, lentils, split peas, when they are almost done cooking I add wild rice, barley, Quinoa and sometimes hulled millet. After I drain and rinse it I add Zu-preem fruit blend pellets. They absorb some of the moisture and add a nice balanced ingredient to the mix. They also introduce the babies the the flavor of pellets and eat it easily when they begin to wean. I feed the young birds the parakeet pellets because they are smaller, there is less waste and it is the same formula.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Should I introduce this now to get them used to it?? (and can all the beans be bought at the grocery store?) Should they be fresh.. or is canned good too?? 

I am not really sure about this.... I usually buy baby food for mine.. lol

Rocky doesn't seem to be as adventurous as Lexi... I have Lexi eating baby cereal, and carrots and apples... and grapes (when she isn't being picky).

As well as her zu-preem, cockateil food and millet and squash when I hav some open..


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah my boyfriends baby tiels fall out of the box all the time at a month-month and a half of age. he usually takes it off when they are eating on their own and not staying in the box at all, usually month and a half to 2 months


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Egg one has Hatched*

WE HAVE A BABY!!!!!!!!!!

Egg number one (we are assumming, mom and dad wont come out of the nest) has hatched..... 
Rocky is already asserting his parenting skills, by enforcing the baby stay warm with him. Lexi made sure all the shell is away from the baby.... I can't wait to see it.

The b/f saw it, while I was out.... 

I am So excited!!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah!!! I am doing the happy hobble dance! Lol! I will come see after a few days, once they've all hatched and Mom and Dad are more settled.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Well it was egg 2 that hatched..... Not sure about the others.... Lexi is still sitting on both others... as far as we can tell.... not exactly easy to see in there...LMAO


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats, hope the other 2 hatch as well.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Another one hatched today!!!!! So 2 babies in one day!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And i saw the second one within a few minutes of being hatched, as it was still wet... and the other one (born around 150pm today) was nice and dry and chirping loudly... 


YEAH!!!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am hoping that the second one to hatch is number 1 and that number 3 will hatch on Thursday! I have already named mine too, lol!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Sooooo Whatcha naming it????


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> Sooooo Whatcha naming it????


Shnuckums, it's what my gramma used to call Isaiah when he was a baby. I figure it's pretty unisex.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I just saw the most beautiful thing... Rocky and Lexi feeding the newest baby!!! I can't beleive it... it almost made me cry... 

Then i chuckled cause Lexi and Rocky were having a little squabble as to who was feeding the baby!..


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats! I've been busy all day so I just saw your good news.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Pics of one baby!!*

I thought I would show off one of the babies...  

this is the first time Rocky actually let me see. I had tried before but he kept tucking the baby under him. 











Rocky feeding The baby










I am in love all over again!!!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

That is sweet  Sorry I didn't get to the phone, my back felt better today so I walked to the school, now I'm crippled again  I do not deal well with pain.
I can't wait to see them up close, I love baby birds 
Isaiah thought that Rocky was eating him, now he's just grossed out (I explained how birds fed their babies, lol)
Angeleaha said it's so puny, lol. I wonder what they were expecting


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes i explained to Colton and Christopher today.. and Colton said... eeeeewwwww thats groooooss...LMAO


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh those are the cutest pics!! congrats and i hope you get another baby tomorrow!! ty for sharing and sorry i only just saw the posts


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a good daddy he is, sweet photos.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Very cute pics. That must have been hard to do!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Egg Number 3 hatched sometime between 4-9 pm. While I was away of course... the chick is dry but seems so little compared to the other two. 

But they are all here... so far safe and sound.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

congrats thats great all three were fertile and have hatched into so far healthy chicks!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats that's awesome, you got 3 healthy bubs now!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks. I am so excited...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't worry about the little one. A couple of days makes such a difference in their size. Just keep watch to be sure he's getting his share.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

I saw all three today. Both Rocky and Lexi came out of the cage on their own, to pig out on the treats on the jungle gym. Rocky didn't stay out long... 3 or 4 minutes and the babies were asleep, all curled up togetther. The little one seems like s/he is already so much bigger then the other day. 

Lexi really loves pigging out on her cereal with bread, that now I even leave the left overs on the spoon for her to chow down on.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Good! Little one is already catching up! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

I got a picture today of all three babies, curled up nice and tightly together.

You can tell the one that is the oldest of the two 5 day olds, and the other one in the middle is the 3 day old.  











I have noticed Lexi and Rocky both come out of the cage more often now, and leave them unattended for 5 - 8 minutes, even when they are chirping. Some nights they are in there feeding till 2 am or so. 

Is this normal? I know as they get older Rocky and Lexi will naturally start giving them some "breathing" room. I know they are eating like crazy. And Lexi who loves her Zu Preem bananas and orange ones looks so funny with the orange stain around her beak.. he he he....

Also Lexi and rocky let us see the babies now.

When Can I handle one with clean hands??


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

They are cute! I can't wait to hold one


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes it's normal! 5 to 8 minutes is nothing to worry about. When they are very little they will feed in the middle of the night. They should slow down very shortly.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Another pic*










This one is the oldest one at 5 days. 

Rocky and Lexi leave them alone now for about 15 min intervals... They are getting bigger and doing really well. 

All three of them are trying to figure out how to move, and the oldest one is already learning to hold his head up. 

I am hoping to take another pic or two on the weekend, so my kids get to see them as well.


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*Awwww, i want 1!!*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Keep an eye on the little guys crops. If they seem not to be emptying and are hard and cold they are not digesting. It looks nice and soft in your picture but since the parents are leaving them alone for periods of time I would watch to see how warm they are staying. They need warmth to digest their food. The rate at which they are growing indicates all is going well. I'm sure that in no time they will retain their own body heat for longer periods.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Sue, I have been keeping an eye on them. Normally thier beaks are clean, and they are nice and toasty warm in the box. The oldest one is now 8 days old and the biggest by far. I had them all out today for a few minutes (after washing my hands and warming my hands) and compared to last night their crops were only 1/4 full, and they huddle together when Lexi and Rocky aren't in there. I am also limiting their time out... only because I want to make sure they are keeping the babies warm at night since it is naturally cooler.

Actually a few minutes ago, I topped up lexi and rockies food dish and both the oldest and second oldest were holding up their heads while lexi was at the entrance way checking to see if i was opening up the cage. I could tell she was in the middle of feeding cause there was some food on the oldest ones beak... I am going to double check to make sure it is clean before I head to bed. 

Their chirps are getting so much louder now, and you can tell the difference between them and who is eating and who is screaming to be fed...lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The picture of the 5 day old is impressive. That is a very good size for 5 days old! It sounds like they are doing just fine.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

*A few more pics..*

It's amazing the change in just a few days!

Here is all three of them. 










Heres the first one. 










And Lexi pigging out like she doesn't remember ever eating before.. 










As you can see she loves her baby cereal, and carrots. Normally she eats her apple too, but that cereal.... all over her face..


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She's eating for four now!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Oh my goodness*

OH MY GOSH!!!

While doing my daily check in (we were out and about alot today) this evening I had a most enjoyable surprise....

Chick one (egg 2) was almost standing up, looking towards the light, with both eyes open!!! Also His head feathers have started growing very well (yesterday they were just fuzz.. today they are 3 times the size). He has huge feet.... 11 days old and I swear his feet are half if not 2/3s the size of his momma's.And hissing... the little bugger is hissing at us when we go in the cage...  

Chick two's head feathers are coming in a little farther then 1's was yesterday however his eyes are still shut.... And the feathers are coming in nicely on the wings.... 

Chick three's (egg 3), one eye open, and head feathers are just peaking....

I know most of you have probably gone through the process but this is so truly amazing i wanted to share... my b/f says its no big deal.... But I think it is a reason for the season... 

Tomorrow I am gonna clean the nesting box out.. (have my heater and a soft towel prepared for the clean) and hopefully get a pic or three...  

Just one question.... I noticed their crops were almost empty... mom and Dad are pigging out as I type... I take it this is normal.. since the chicks aren't complaining....


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They should allow them to empty at least once in a 24 hour period. But keep an eye on them! I know you do. Look who I'm telling!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

*More Pics!!!*

Ok... well we got some more pics... Cannuck came over and I cleaned out the nesting box on Dec 8th, so we got some cute pics...

So I thought I would share... The oldest one... Its the one we will probably be keeping... He lets me pick him up now without hissing at me...  the others aren't too sure.... but I know it will come...My son has named him Leon... or so he thinks..  I scooped out some of the poop today with my hands. (just grabbed and dumped) added a little bit fresh.... 

The kids talk to the baby's everyday! They are so excited....




























Oh yeah.. and the middle one now has one eye open!!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww how adorable!!! they are getting so big!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh! They are so cute!!! The eldest looks like a Pearl!!! And look at the size of those feet!!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ooooooo i didnt notice that sue!!! im guessing that makes Leon Leona!!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

I noticed the feet too.. i can't beleive how HUGE they are...LOL...


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

I've just been reading through and this is so cute......I'm glad to see the babies doing so well and what great parents they have. I'm not over keen on the look of baby birds but I have to admit that the more I see them the more I am fascinated by how they are developing. Please keep up the reports, it's great to see the progress they make.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I too think baby on the right in the middle pic is pearl... they are so cute and huge feet!!...


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I can hardly wait to bring mine home! I have no idea which one I like best (really how can you choose?) I have never chosen a bird before they always choose me so I guess we will see if one chooses me! Lol! They are sooo cute! I have no idea how you can guess at the mutation this early! I tried but it isn't easy! I was hoping they would have a pied baby, lol. I have a soft spot for the pieds. Rocky is also split to pied and his sister is a cinnamon pearl so would that make him split to pearl also?? (genetics are not my area!)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I think the second eldest looks like the feathers are coming in two tone too! Two Pearls I'm guessing. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> I think the second eldest looks like the feathers are coming in two tone too! Two Pearls I'm guessing. Keep the pictures coming!


Is it the yellow tips on the feathers that tell you they are pearls? The two oldest chicks are definately pearls and the youngest could possibly be as well.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

if daddy´s sister is a pearl.. then yes he could be split pearl (and cinnamon too)... as that would mean their father was either pearl or split pearl...

the pearl pins look like banded... like kinda stripey.... dark yellow dark yellow... instead of one solid color only...


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

daddy´s dad.. should´ve been either pearl or split pearl for sister to be a cinny pearl. and that means dad could be split for both... and since he is split pied and mom looks like too.. you could well have a pied there or three ... hehe


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes the yellow tips are what I am referring to. In a normal gray or even a Cinnamon there would not be a yellow tip. Sometimes normal gray feathers can appear to have a white tip that is usually just the feather sheath.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Ohh I just noticed this thread and have learned so much reading through it though I will probably forget it all in a few hours. The chicks have gotten so big so quickly! They're just adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

While Lexi was having a much needed shower (as she made me aware by soaking herself using her water dish) I took the babies out and gave the nesting box a very good clean! I got a few pics so I thought I would show the changes... They still amaze me. 

Here is the youngest one.... 










The youngest and the oldest...











The middle one joining the youngest and oldest...











And last but not least.. all three when I first took them out of the nesting box!











Hard to beleive the Oldest one and the middle one will be 3 weeks on tuesday!

Is Stirred yogurt good for them? I have been feeding mom and dad, cereal, squash, carrots, peas, corn lima beans and green beans, also some grapes and honey nut cheerios, and toast. Just like I want to add banana to the daily regiment. I feed them these extras twice a day and try and make each one a little different. I would like to add yogurt, But i want to make sure it is ok.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They are adorable! You are so lucky to get 2 Pearls. Daddy must be a pearl not just a split.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> They are adorable! You are so lucky to get 2 Pearls. Daddy must be a pearl not just a split.


It is quite possible. I purchased Rocky and Stella after they had already had their first molt so he would have lost his pearls by then. Stella is a beautiful cinnamon pearl, so it would make sense. Looks like the youngest is going to have Rocky and Lexi's white wing tips!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunately with Mom being a Pearl there is no way to be certain if your baby Pearls are male or female. But if one of them IS male it will be split for Cinnamon like Mom. If your Non Pearl baby is a male it will be split for Cinnamon Pearl.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Unfortunately with Mom being a Pearl there is no way to be certain if your baby Pearls are male or female. But if one of them IS male it will be split for Cinnamon like Mom. If your Non Pearl baby is a male it will be split for Cinnamon Pearl.


It's their aunt on Daddy's side that is cinnimon pearl. Lexi (mom) is a grey pearl, we have no idea about her genetic history as she is a foundling. I have Rocky's sister and had him at one point as well. It is a confusing circle 

The babies are adorable though either way! I can't wait to bring Shnuckums home. I am hoping to handfeed him for the last little bit before weaning.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well the cool thing about hens is they pretty much are what they are. They can't carry Cinnamon, Pearl of Lutino genes unseen like a male can. So you pretty much know all there is to know about Lexi. They can only carry recessive genes unseen like Whiteface or pied. Yes the babies are adorable!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Well the cool thing about hens is they pretty much are what they are. They can't carry Cinnamon, Pearl of Lutino genes unseen like a male can. So you pretty much know all there is to know about Lexi. They can only carry recessive genes unseen like Whiteface or pied. Yes the babies are adorable!


I still have'nt gotten as far as recessive genes yet, lol! Genetics can get very involved and confusing,:blink: it is facinating though.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I think... I think younger baby is pied... look he/she has a couple yellow tailfeathers...

how cute tow pearls!!... can´t wait to know if boys or girls...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

All babies will have a couple of yellow tail feathers. It's just the immature feather pattern. If it turns out to be a boy those will be replaced by solid gray.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

The Youngest one is very dark compared to the other two. During this whole process the youngest has stayed much darker feathered. 

I am however getting kinda freaked out. Leon (ia)?? is showing alot of curiosity around the hole of the nesting box and has even tried to flap his/her wings at the hole. Today s/he even stuck his/her head out of the hole. How can I keep them safe???


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's not surprising! Pearls tend to look lighter in general. I remember before Tiny feathered out even her face was much lighter.






this one is so tiny







Here's a good comparison with a normal gray


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> The Youngest one is very dark compared to the other two. During this whole process the youngest has stayed much darker feathered.
> 
> I am however getting kinda freaked out. Leon (ia)?? is showing alot of curiosity around the hole of the nesting box and has even tried to flap his/her wings at the hole. Today s/he even stuck his/her head out of the hole. How can I keep them safe???


Leon and Shnuckums will be 3 weeks on Tuesday? I would say it would be safe to lower the box if you are not going to handfeed, or if you are going to handfeed 2 of the 4 feedings per day.

I have my brooder all set up and ready, just need to get some more shavings. I am getting excited they have grown so much! 

As much as I would like a pied I think the youngest is just a grey, time will tell though! Maybe the next clutch will have some pieds! Keeping my fingers crossed  Maybe ButterBall and Stella will give us some pieds!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

So it looks like number 3 is going to be a normal grey... How nasty...LOl.. just teasing. I had them out of the nesting box today and the youngest actually tried to bite me the little turkey... Mind you not surprising since I have been handling the other other two a little more.  

Gonna take them all out tomorrow and clean the nesting box again......


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

new pics!!! pleeeeeeeease *flutters my eyelashes* lol...if u can of course i would love to see how they have grown!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree. Bring on the pics.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

OK OK I will a little later on... Got to get the kids to school and all that fun stuff first...LOL


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hehehe thank you!!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes yes! Hurry up!!!!! Lol! I am so impatient!
Getting too excited! My brooder is set up and ready, temp is perfect! Got my scale today finally! Handfeeding formula ready, syringes and spoons just in case, lol. Am I forgetting anything??


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

just a baby birdie  sounds like u are set!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok guys I was going to post some pics that I took today but they are kinda blurry.... So tomorrow I will try... I want to clean out the cage for Rocky and lexi.. and scoop out the nesting box and get some then. 

The youngest one has the attitude of his Father!!! lol


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> Ok guys I was going to post some pics that I took today but they are kinda blurry.... So tomorrow I will try... I want to clean out the cage for Rocky and lexi.. and scoop out the nesting box and get some then.
> 
> The youngest one has the attitude of his Father!!! lol


Rocky doesn't have an attitude! He is sweet and gentle and expressive. You should see Stella on one of her days! That is attitude! Lol!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Shnuckums is home  Pictures to follow at first feeding time  Should be around 11:00 tonight!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok I am a little freaked out.. and I am hoping Lexi and Rocky adjust.... there were alot of changes today....

First Schnukums left..  Rocky was screaming for him for about 15 min and then calmed down and went to feed the other two chicks.

Then tonight after cannuck even saw Lemon (yes my son now calls it lemon for a girl and lemon lime if it is a boy) Get very curious and want to investigate Outside the box.... and flap his wings... well then later tonight he was sitting on the edge... and my heart almost dropped outta my body in fear of him falling. So after my kids went to bed I lowered the nesting box, Which was not an easy job, since the b/f made sure that the box would stand up, and did a clean as well. (even got some of the build up from Lexi's stinky days cleaned up). Not as well as I wanted but better then nothing. 

I was going to add a swing, but then I clued into the fact that there was ALOT of changes today and better wait for a few days. 

Rocky has been in the nesting box once since I started typing this but I am a little scared that they won't adjust... please tell me that I am worring for nothing... but at this point it was do the switch or possibly find one of the babies dead from it falling....


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Here is Snuckums! Boy he took to the formula well. Pigged out like there was no tomorrow. He weighed in at 70 g. A bit small but only by 2 g. He downed about 7cc. with little mess, I was impressed! He's made himself at home now. Seems to have a brown tint to his tummy feathers too? I can't wait until he feathers out!

How are Rocky and Lexi doing now JiggersMommy? I hope they have settled down. I am sure they will be fine. Worse case scenario though I will help you handfeed if they do abandon the nest. (they are such good parents though I am sure they are back at it by now)!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

AWWWWWW!!! she/he is adorable!!! i hope Lexi and Rocky have settled back in now


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Some more pics...*

Here is one that was taken monday (15th)










A couple of Lemon the attempted escape artist....



















Things seem good with Rocky and Lexi and the babys.... Gonna post a few more pics in the next reply..


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

*some more pics*

Lemon the escape artist....











My Son with Lemon











and finally Both chicks with Rocky on the playgym.... 










They weren't really to sure what to make of it....


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> Here is one that was taken monday (15th)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are soooo cute, lol! I love babies! Won't be long until Lemon is out exploring! We will have to baby proof your cage! Lol!

I have a mutations question:

Lemon and Snuckums are pearls, I know that much. I see a definate brown hue to the grey feathers. Could they be cinnamon like their aunt Stella? Or will they be grey with the white pearls like their mom?

Here is a pic of Stella, maybe Jigger's Mommy can post a pic of Lexi???? I am just really curious.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i think Lemon looks cinnamon and quite possibly schnookums too but its hard to see from those pics...gorgeous pics by the way....they have so many feathers now!!! ty for posting jiggers mommy and cannuck


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes you have a Cinnamon Pearl there!!!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

So both Schnukums and Lemon are cinnomon pearls???


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

from those pics i think Lemon is....in the pics u put up of schnukums....i think it looks cinnamon....but i cant tell from cannuck's pics....but they both seem to have a browner hue to them


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Snuckums back feathers


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

In the pic in the nest box one definitely looked Cinnamon to me. The other looked like a regular Pearl but it is hard to tell. It could be the lighting. If one of them is a regular Pearl the dark color in his/her feathers should be the same as the gray. The last picture is a Cinnamon and a Gray. The gray will get dark feet at about 10 days of age. I can tell pretty early here is Brownie (Cinnamon) and Tiny (Cinnamon Pearl) from an early age. Just as the feathers come out of the pins.






Brownie (Cinnamon)







Tiny (Cinnamon Pearl)







Tiny again







Notice the difference in the feet


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

its really hard.....in the other pics ive seen schnuckums looked like a cinny pearl but then in that pic his feathers look greyer....guess we will have to wait and see when he/she feathers out more


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I did notice in your picture that Snuckums has very dark toenails but very light skin??? A Cinnamon will have very light toenails.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> I did notice in your picture that Snuckums has very dark toenails but very light skin??? A Cinnamon will have very light toenails.


As he is feathering out I am thinking that it is more grey, however there is a brown hue to the feathers on his chest?
His toenails are dark, Stella has darker nails too though not as dark. My Grey Harley has black nails.
I think Snuckums is just a grey pearl. I'm not sure about Lemon yet, haven't seen him for a few days, and the other baby looks to be just a standard grey.
Would they all be split to pearl though? If one is a cinnamon would they be split to that as well?
I'm going to have to buy myself a good genetics book! Lol!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I searched thru my pics to find good close up true to life color pics of a Cinnamon Pearls toe nails. The best ones I could find were from when Tiny was very young. You can definitely see that the nails are brown rather than gray. This should be a good way to differentiate the two.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> I searched thru my pics to find good close up true to life color pics of a Cinnamon Pearls toe nails. The best ones I could find were from when Tiny was very young. You can definitely see that the nails are brown rather than gray. This should be a good way to differentiate the two.
> View attachment 1187
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sue! I would definately say Snuckums is a grey pearl. His feet are now getting the blue/grey tint to them. No cinnamon here this time


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Just Lemon then huh?


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Just Lemon then huh?


Not sure. I haven't seen him in a few days so I'll have to check on that. They were identicle, but with the feathers being out now...who knows:wacko:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

One of the babies had a definite brown cast in the pictures! The picture in the nest box where one bird is close to the entrance. That one looks like a Cinnamon in that picture.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> One of the babies had a definite brown cast in the pictures! The picture in the nest box where one bird is close to the entrance. That one looks like a Cinnamon in that picture.


It would be neat to get a cinnamon in the clutch! Very possible too as Rocky's sister is a cinnamon. Lexi may even have cinnamon in her lineage.
Interesting to see what future clutches may produce as well!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It wouldn't really matter if Lexi had Cinnamon in her background. Cinnamon is not a gene that a hen can carry unseen. Unless she IS a Cinnamon she doesn't have the Cinnamon gene. All it takes is for Dad to be split for it and you could get baby girls of that color. With his Sister being a Cinnamon Pearl it is likely that he is a split. The Pearl gene works the same way as Cinnamon.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> It wouldn't really matter if Lexi had Cinnamon in her background. Cinnamon is not a gene that a hen can carry unseen. Unless she IS a Cinnamon she doesn't have the Cinnamon gene. All it takes is for Dad to be split for it and you could get baby girls of that color. With his Sister being a Cinnamon Pearl it is likely that he is a split. The Pearl gene works the same way as Cinnamon.


So that would mean that if Lemon is in fact a cinnamon, that Lemon is a female? Would the gene be passed to Snuckums and the other baby (un named) as a split if they are boys?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes the two Pearls are Girls. The boy may of may not have inherited the gene. It's 50/50 in his case.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Yes the two Pearls are Girls. The boy may of may not have inherited the gene. It's 50/50 in his case.


So Lemon and Snuckums are for sure girls? Cool! I was hoping for a girl to even out the numbers here. Stella is our only girl!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

*some more pics*

Well I thought I would do an update for the other two...lol

The youngest we have nicknamed him rocky jr... cause he thinks he is the boss...LMAO.... and Lemon... still like to rest on his belly and just look at ya. 

I did their first feeding the other day and have some pics... Lemon was more interested in playing with the q tips... lol... Rocky jr decided to eat about 4 ccs... which made me very happy....










Second feeding didn't go over well with either of them. I think maybe Rocky and Lexi had fed them a ;little, so I just offered, and they ate about 3 ccs each. But at least it was something... 










Then today i just finished feeding again, and Lemon ate 6 ccs all to him self. Rocky jr ate about 3... but was being stubborn.. lol. even when he went back in his cage Lexi tried to feed him and he wouldn't let her.










Lemon has actually climbed up the side of the cage and I thought he was gonna fall out. They both go in and outta the nesting box now on their own... and walk around.... 

So I think they are developing well....


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They look great! What a pretty girl!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww Lemon is adorable!!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> Well I thought I would do an update for the other two...lol
> 
> The youngest we have nicknamed him rocky jr... cause he thinks he is the boss...LMAO.... and Lemon... still like to rest on his belly and just look at ya.
> 
> ...


I can't believe how much Lemon and Snuckums look alike! They are getting so big now! No pictures of Rocky Jr.????? Come on we need to see him too! I bet he looks just like his dad too!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes I will get a couple of pics of Rocky jr... LOL... Lemon last night was climbing up the side of the cage and holding on the cage and flapping her wings like she was flying to town. . The one time she fell off she used her wings to slow down the fall.  They both have climbed up to the perch...  It amazing to see the changes in such a short time!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Alrighty I got some Pics of Rocky Jr.... Hopefully they do him justice...


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

And of course Lemon!!!

here's one of him climbing the cage... 













And one after he had ate..


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What big eyes Jr. has!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww Rocky Jr is adorable!!! do you plan on keeping him or selling him?? and Lemon...what a precious little girl


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

I plan on selling Rocky Jr... Not really sure about prices etc.. have to do some research!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

WOOHOOO Lemon is starting to eat on her own, and when I hand fed her earlier tonight, she ate 7 ml without giving me any fuss!!!(first time eating more then 3) Lexi just tried feeding him and she turned her away to pick through the food dish. WTG Lemon!!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

thats awesome!! sounds like she is getting some independance!! as for prices for grey tiels...ive seen them $40-$75 on kijiji so that might give u an idea


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Aww what beautiful tiels they are. I hope to own lots of them like my boyfriend. So im gonna try to get different colors. The Regular gray ones like what you are are just gorgeous


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

He's the spitting image of his Momma! Lemon and Snuckums could pass for twins too!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Your right... The little one is the spitting image of the momma... now if only he had the attitude of his momma....LOL

Mind you s/he is getting determined... climbing the cage and eating out of the glass dish a little. I fed him last night and he ate 5 mls just for me, before s/he said to heck with it.  I think Rocky and Lexi are trying to wean them because there have been a few times later at night that Lexi and Rocky just let them complain and "grip" when they are hungry.... and usually thats when you see them start poking around the seed dishes...


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> Your right... The little one is the spitting image of the momma... now if only he had the attitude of his momma....LOL
> 
> Mind you s/he is getting determined... climbing the cage and eating out of the glass dish a little. I fed him last night and he ate 5 mls just for me, before s/he said to heck with it.  I think Rocky and Lexi are trying to wean them because there have been a few times later at night that Lexi and Rocky just let them complain and "grip" when they are hungry.... and usually thats when you see them start poking around the seed dishes...


I have heard that parent fed tiels are weaned sooner than totaly hand fed tiels.

Even Suckums is eating from the dish, I break the pellets down a bit and he eats those too. He is taking a bit less formula and loves the newfound ability of flight too! Lol! It is hard to keep him focused at feeding time now!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I always let my parents feed their babies for 3 weeks. It's just healthier. They are able to get the beneficial bacteria that helps them to digest. Part of weaning is getting the taste of the food. I'm sure they can taste the seed better so it seems more natural for them to check it out.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

I have watched Rocky shove a seed into Lemons mouth.. and about 20 minutes ago Jr was in the other feed dish.... 

Just noticed something else.... Rocky seems to be trying to "vent" the youngest baby.... should I remove Rocky from there????


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You could probably remove him at this late stage. Mom is still with them right? They still need a parent but not one who is mounting them!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep mom is still with them.... jr just turned a month today.. and Lemon is a month and 2 days.... Rocky is acting all funny now too.. calling out and raising his tail feathers.... and head down.... so I think I will move him to the other cage.... But there too is at least one girl.... I think the next week or so it time for early bed times...LOL

There Rocky is moved, and I will keep feeding the babies once a day to help out Lexi....  She doesn't even care that Rocky is gone.... i mean she can still see him and vice versa.... But we will see....


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They are awfully young to start getting precocious on you! I would leave little Rocky with his Sisters for now. It might upset Mom to see one of here babies moved out plus she won't be able to continue feeding him if he's outta there!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

I meant the dad was moved out...LOL.... not the baby.... But I kinda gave him a "time out" and will put him back in with everyone..... see if he understands.... if he continues then I will move him again....


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That might work if you catch it as he's doing it.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep it seems to have worked.... put him in with the others for about 1/2 hour.. and he was not happy about it, but then when he went back in with the family.... he was much better...  (so far anyways) 

Update on the baby's. 

Lemon had her first flight today... and wasn't very good at it... went at the wall etc... kinda funny to watch actually... LOL... and is eating more on her own. She even ate some cuttlebone today!!

Jr had her first flight too and manage to fly backwards when she flew to the wall. the size between the two are amazing.... Jr is still making alot of noise for mom and dad to fed her, but they are both checking out the cage more and investigating lots...  kinda nice to have them at this stage starting to interact and be hiliarious at the same time!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm trying to understand all this, it all sounds so exciting but I'm confused. 

Let's see if I got this right, Suckums is with Cannuck? SOOO you have 2 left, which is, Lemon and Jr? I hope I got that right. But anyways, sounds like they're going really well, it's great seeing them grow up and trying to take their first flight (when they aren't crash landing into anything).

You're doing a fab job, with the parents help of course, are you keeping these 2 for yourself?


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Solace. said:


> I'm trying to understand all this, it all sounds so exciting but I'm confused.
> 
> Let's see if I got this right, Suckums is with Cannuck? SOOO you have 2 left, which is, Lemon and Jr? I hope I got that right. But anyways, sounds like they're going really well, it's great seeing them grow up and trying to take their first flight (when they aren't crash landing into anything).
> 
> You're doing a fab job, with the parents help of course, are you keeping these 2 for yourself?


You have it Solace!

You see Rocky is my bird, but JM was birdsitting for me and Rocky and Lexi fell in loveWell they mated and I didn't have the heart to take Rocky back after he had a family with her. Soooo we made a deal that Rocky would continue to live with Lexi and I would get a baby from any clutches that they may have. If JM ever decides to get rid of them however Rocky comes back to me.
I pulled Snuckums when he/she was 3 weeks cause I wanted to handfeed and have been feeding her since. Lemon is the bird that JM is keeping and as far as I know JM is planning on selling Rocky Jr. but is trying to figure out a price.
Lol! It's our own TC soap opera!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao it is!! ur bird...her bird...their birds....lol...but hey as long as u are enjoying the soapie thats all that matters lol


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I thought I would Add a few pics of the happy family. Or as I assume happy family...lol.... The one of the whole family.. can you figure out which is mom and which is baby?? LMAO.... I had to take a couple of looks thats for sure. 

(I am gonna cheat and leave the pics as thumbnails today) 

Lemon is eating cuttlebone and they are both eating outta the dish.. with a few top ups from mom... Dad doesn't seem to have much interest now ..  

I let them all out with my other 3 birds and only one showed an interest when I was feeding jr. So Jiggs had to taste the formula... and if s/he could have vomitted on me I am sure s/he would have.. LMAO... it was so funny to watch!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

2 Questions... 

I am thinking of removing the nesting box now. As the birds hide in there and still sleep in there. I am thinking if I remove it I can add another perch for them to start practising on. Does that seem like a good idea??They do sit on the perch during the day etc... so I think it should be ok. But not sure....


Also I have a person interested in Jr, but seem to be insistent to have her this weekend. I think she is still toooo young to go. Yes she is eating some on her own but she still gets top ups from mom, and I haven't seem them drink yet. Any suggestions???

Thanks!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i wouldnt let Jr leave until u have seen her drink and she is getting no food at all from mom....tell the young person sorry but it isn't going to happen yet....Jr could die if he isnt eating properly or drinking water and u send him off....im not sure about the nestbox thing...im sure a breeder will come along...also the pics from the other day are gorgeous!! they look so grown up now!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> 2 Questions...
> 
> I am thinking of removing the nesting box now. As the birds hide in there and still sleep in there. I am thinking if I remove it I can add another perch for them to start practising on. Does that seem like a good idea??They do sit on the perch during the day etc... so I think it should be ok. But not sure....


This one I'm not 100% on, hopefully Sue can shed some light. However I think it should be fine. I have Snuckums in the big cage and he does fine. The perch is low to the ground and I have shavings in the one corner that he sleeps in.



Jiggers Mommy said:


> Also I have a person interested in Jr, but seem to be insistent to have her this weekend. I think she is still toooo young to go. Yes she is eating some on her own but she still gets top ups from mom, and I haven't seem them drink yet. Any suggestions???
> 
> Thanks!


No No No No No! He is way to young yet! My understanding is 8-10 weeks. Basicly as Kim said when he is totaly eating on his own and *drinking* on his own. Removing a baby too soon can kill them or in the very least cause serious nutritional problems and make a sickly bird. Better for everyone to wait!
There is nothing wrong however with allowing the prospective buyer to visit with Jr. and start forming a bond now. Just do not remove him from Lexi and Rocky yet! If they really care about the bird they will wait for it to be fully weaned.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

If they can't wait then there will be someone else responsible enough to wait that will come along and want him. Its good to see ur being a responsible birdie parent and asking all the prudent questions. They are all right...do not let the baby go unweaned it will likely die withing a few days if you do
Mikey


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I am not letting it go. I put my foot down... Thanks!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Good for you JM. You did the right thing!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks... it feels nice to be complimented for a change....


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Responsible people generally make responsible breeders and you are definately that. Give yourself a pat on the back and keep up the great work
Mikey


----------

